# Transporting wood across state lines



## biggenius29 (Mar 27, 2009)

My sister and brother in law want a truckload of fire wood and asked if I could bring some down to them next time I go. They live in Indy, I have the truck all loaded up to go down next weekend, but someone told me it is illegal to transport wood across state lines. Is this true?


----------



## Ghillie (Mar 27, 2009)

biggenius29 said:


> My sister and brother in law want a truckload of fire wood and asked if I could bring some down to them next time I go. They live in Indy, I have the truck all loaded up to go down next weekend, but someone told me it is illegal to transport wood across state lines. Is this true?



I beleive so. Search "EAB quarantine". Pretty hefty fine and I believe it is federal. I may be wrong.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 27, 2009)

biggenius29 said:


> My sister and brother in law want a truckload of fire wood and asked if I could bring some down to them next time I go. They live in Indy, I have the truck all loaded up to go down next weekend, but someone told me it is illegal to transport wood across state lines. Is this true?



biggenious,

Don't do it!!! 

Used to be just the quarantine areas in state were restricted. Now it's the whole state in quarantine. EAB is the reason.

The Fines are UGLY, and ISP is looking.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 27, 2009)

Just tarp the trailer good and tight and you'll be OK. I don't know about state lines but in Ohio its OK to transport from one quarantine county to another but not to one that hasn't been yet. Travel at night and tarp the load. I'm sure the interstate is full of travelers with wood right now.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 27, 2009)

wkpoor said:


> Just tarp the trailer good and tight and you'll be OK. I don't know about state lines but in Ohio its OK to transport from one quarantine county to another but not to one that hasn't been yet. Travel at night and tarp the load. I'm sure the interstate is full of travelers with wood right now.



wkpoor,

Notice the Fines?

One busted tarp bungie....





All the sixty-eight (68) contiguous county area of the Lower Peninsula is quarantined as Level I. Movement of hardwood firewood within this 68 contiguous county area is allowed; however, movement of hardwood firewood out of Quarantine Level I and into the Upper Peninsula (UP), Canada, or other states is prohibited. 


In the UP, all of Mackinac, Houghton, Keweenaw, Schoolcraft and Delta Counties are quarantined. In Mackinac County: the City of St. Ignace, and the townships of Moran, Brevort, and St. Ignace are quarantine Level II. In Houghton County: the City of Hancock and the townships of Schoolcraft, Calumet, Osceola, Franklin, Quincy, and Hancock are quarantine Level II. In Schoolcraft County: the townships of Inwood and Thompson are quarantine Level II. In Delta County: the townships of Garden, Fairbanks, and Nahma are quarantine Level II. The area near Brimley State Park in Chippewa County is quarantine Level II. And, the remaining portions of Mackinac, Houghton, Delta, and Schoolcraft Counties (not mentioned above), and all of Keweenaw County are quarantine Level III. The movement of hardwood firewood within quarantine Level II areas is allowed, however, movement out of quarantine Level II is prohibited. Harwood firewood may move from Level II of Mackinac County into Level I in the Lower Peninsula. The movement of hardwood firewood within quarantine Level III is allowed, however, movement out of quarantine Level III is prohibited except from Level III into adjoining Level II. 

Although EAB has now been detected in parts of the UP, MDA remains committed to protecting the UP from the artificial spread of EAB. Movement of regulated articles, including hardwood firewood, from quarantined areas of the UP is prohibited. MDA will continue to focus on regulatory enforcement, detection, response efforts, and communications activities in the UP. 

Individuals or businesses found violating the state's EAB quarantine are subject to fines ranging from $1,000 to $250,000 and jail time of up to five years for moving regulated ash materials, including firewood. 

All types of firewood can transport invasive pests other than EAB such as Beech Bark Disease, Asian Longhorned Beetle, Sirex Woodwasp, and Gypsy Moth. Help protect Michigan's natural resources by following this simple firewood recommendation: Buy firewood when you reach your destination and burn it all on site. 

For more information, please call the EAB toll-free hotline at 866-325-0023 or visit one of these Web sites at www.michigan.gov/eab or www.emeraldashborer.info.


----------



## Ghillie (Mar 27, 2009)

What is the fine Dingeryote?

EDIT: oops, I re-read it...sorry



> Individuals or businesses found violating the state's EAB quarantine are subject to fines ranging from $1,000 to $250,000 and jail time of up to five years for moving regulated ash materials, including firewood.


----------



## wkpoor (Mar 27, 2009)

Wonder how many enclosed trailers have wood in them these days? I've seen some rigs mighty loaded looking going down the highway lately. Most of the time it doesn't really make sense to haul firewood that far. Unless you have some preimo oak or hickory that can be harder to come by.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 28, 2009)

Goofy thing is, those fines listed are MDA fines.
No telling what the Feds will toss in.

It just ain't worth it.

The whole thing is over folks hauling a couple arm loads of campfire wood from home, in order to avoid paying the prices of local small bundle dealers.

All those enclosed trailers?
With the way things are going, folks are likely moving to somewhere there are Jobs, or hauling thier ammo stash out to the hunting camp.LOL!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## burroak (Mar 28, 2009)

Don't do it. It's ILLEGAL, and potentially bad for our ash trees.


For the sake of the ash trees, don't do it! There have been too many species of trees allready gone forever, we don't need another one.

If you want to give your sister and BIL a load of firewood, there is a member of this site that has free firewood IN INDIANAPOLIS. Go there, load up your trailer with firewood, and take it to your sister. You will make us all happy, keep the ash trees healthy, and be legal. Contact member "Tree Machine" http://www.arboristsite.com/member.php?u=2932

Thank you.


----------



## biggenius29 (Mar 28, 2009)

burroak said:


> Don't do it. It's ILLEGAL, and potentially bad for our ash trees.
> 
> 
> For the sake of the ash trees, don't do it! There have been too many species of trees allready gone forever, we don't need another one.
> ...



Thanks, I will shoot him a PM next week.


----------



## biggenius29 (Mar 28, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> All those enclosed trailers?
> With the way things are going, folks are likely moving to somewhere there are Jobs, or hauling thier ammo stash out to the hunting camp.LOL!!
> 
> Stay safe!
> Dingeryote



You are right about that one. Last one out of this state can turn out the lights.

That is one heck of a fine, for that fine I will go and buy them some wood if I have to, or take my saw and go in the country and talk to a farmer.

If transporting wood is that big of a deal they will have a problem on their end too, because they camp out of state quite a bit. I bet they will run into problems there too.


----------



## AIM (Mar 28, 2009)

I haul a little campfire wood to some friends at a lake up in Michigan JUST over the state line from Ohio and that makes me nervous. I'm talking a 1/2 mile over the line but the fine makes me scared to do it much.


----------



## wampum (Mar 28, 2009)

I live in Pa. there is a major monthly auction 15 miles from me in Ohio. If you bring wood in they check your drivers license,if you are from an infected county they reject you on the spot. Yet they will let you bring in posts and rough-cut lumber.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 28, 2009)

wkpoor said:


> Wonder how many enclosed trailers have wood in them these days? I've seen some rigs mighty loaded looking going down the highway lately. Most of the time it doesn't really make sense to haul firewood that far. Unless you have some preimo oak or hickory that can be harder to come by.



Firewood Police is a totally new concept for me. Do we have to say "Mother may I?" to the Firewood Police whenever we go on a camping trip? 

The Firewood Police are not looking into enclosed trailers pretending to be carrying motorcycles to/from well-known drug trafficking centers adjacent to the Mexican border? Everybody knows that the "real cargo" hidden in them isn't motorcycles but illegal drugs.

Are Firewood Police swat teams going to be kicking down our doors looking for illegal firewood?


----------



## flewism (Mar 28, 2009)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Are Firewood Police swat teams going to be kicking down our doors looking for illegal firewood?



Nope, just don't get stopped hauling firewood in Indiana with Michigan plates. Then don't let a Michigan trooper see you cross into Indiana hauling firewood. 
I'm 15 miles north of the Ohio line in Monroe county and I can haul firewood 35 and 45 miles to my parent's and my sister's on places in Wayne county and Washtenaw county in Michigan but not 18 mile to my sister's place in Lucas county, Ohio. ALL of these counties have a level 1 quarantine for the EAB


----------



## Joshlaugh (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree it isn't worth it. To be honest I have never heard of anyone actually being fined for transporting across state lines but it isn't worth the risk to find out. I know some wood haulers can get state or fed permits to transport wood but I am not sure about the process of getting one.


----------



## biggenius29 (Mar 28, 2009)

I am not going to do it, I unloaded the truck at my parents house so they can use it for firewood and told my sister that they will have to buy it and that I cannt help them out.

It isnt worth the fine.


----------



## ray benson (Mar 28, 2009)

10 states along with Canada have regulations.
http://www.emeraldashborer.info/firewood.cfm


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 29, 2009)

It looks like the Thought Police of Big Govt have a severe case of galloping chicken####itus.

Solution to the problem:

1. In lieu of hauling firewood, transport dope in enclosed trailer.

2. Buy firewood with the drug profits.

"I contend that for a nation to try to tax itself into prosperity is like a man standing in a bucket and trying to lift himself up by the handle." -Winston Churchill


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 29, 2009)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> It looks like the Thought Police of Big Govt have a severe case of galloping chicken####itus.
> 
> Solution to the problem:
> 
> ...




Jimmy,

In this one instance, Big Brother was slow on the trigger, and lethargic to enforce the quarantines. Hell, they didn't even make a decent effort at public education on the matter.

Folks from Ohio brought in campfire wood infected with the EAB, folks took infected wood out of Michigan, Foks in Michigan took infected wood from the lower Penn. to the UP, and they all were completely ignorant of spreading the EAB. Now it's made it's way into Southern Wisconsin by natural means and with no doubt, assistence from people looking to save a few bucks on thier Camp fires.

Our Ash Trees have suffered Bad. The quarantines came too late, as did the removals of infected trees. 

Now all we can do is Isolate the bug and starve it out as it destroys what's left of the Ash.

Same sorta Chit that went on with the American Chestnut, but no excuse this time.

I'd rather have the PoPo stopping the infected wood movement, than the dope. It will take generations to replace/regrow the Ash tree's. Dope Freaks breed like Rabbits.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 29, 2009)

In California, the actual spread of wood pests and diseases to other trees is facilitated by the Politically Correct tree-huggers of the U.S. Forest Service. 

The U.S.F.S. prohibits loggers from harvesting dying and dead trees infested with pine beetles. The pests then spread rapidly from a few infected trees to the remainder of the forest. Logging cruisers complain loudly about it.

Big Government is either asleep at the switch; Or over-reacting long after the horses have escaped from the barn. Isn't Big Government wonderful?

"I contend that for a nation to try to tax itself into prosperity is like a man standing in a bucket and trying to lift himself up by the handle." -Winston Churchill


----------

